# Car rides



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

I need some advice. Bodie does not like riding in the car. He whines the entire time the car is in motion. I am taking him on short rides around the neighborhood and have brought along training treats to make it a fun time, but it's not working. I have a dog booster seat. He hates it. He's only 11 weeks old so I am hoping he will outgrow it? I think maybe I should put him in his carrier next time and see if he feels more secure. I am planning on taking him to Ohio for Christmas. It's a 7 hr car ride so I don't want him stressed during the trip.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Luckily Loki doesn't have that problem. I have him in a sleepy pod air in the back seat. It is rather dark. I was afraid he would be claustrophobic but it seems to settle him. I did have him in a carrier where he could see me and he barked the whole time. There was a whole thread yesterday about getting a dog comfortable in the car. It was titled "11 week old puppy screams in the car." Davetgabby posted a desensitization exercise you should try.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I know that sometimes young puppies get carsick. The motion might be making him sick. They can outgrow it, if that's the case.


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Barbara Levy said:


> Luckily Loki doesn't have that problem. I have him in a sleepy pod air in the back seat. It is rather dark. I was afraid he would be claustrophobic but it seems to settle him. I did have him in a carrier where he could see me and he barked the whole time. There was a whole thread yesterday about getting a dog comfortable in the car. It was titled "11 week old puppy screams in the car." Davetgabby posted a desensitization exercise you should try.


Oh, thank you. I didn't see it. I will look for it. :grin2:


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

In addition to what Barbara recommended, I would try the carrier, or even better, a hard crate, to see if that helps at all. The stability of a crate over a booster seat can sometimes be all it takes to calm a pup down. Nino sleeps like a baby during car rides, which is good because he is in the car at least 3x a week for training, shows, and outings.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

KarMar said:


> In addition to what Barbara recommended, I would try the carrier, or even better, a hard crate, to see if that helps at all. The stability of a crate over a booster seat can sometimes be all it takes to calm a pup down. Nino sleeps like a baby during car rides, which is good because he is in the car at least 3x a week for training, shows, and outings.


I went with the Sleepy Pod Air because we are going to be flying so I wanted a carrier that I could use on the plane and in the car, so I would have a car carrier on the other end. I tried the Sleepy Pod Air and the Snoozer. I liked the Snoozer because it rolls but when I put Loki in it in the car, he barked at me the whole time. In the Sleepy Pod Air he lays down and goes to sleep. I also liked how the Sleepy Pod fits in the seat belt. It feels secure.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

With new puppies I recommend introducing them to car rides on empty stomachs as they may suffer from motion sickness or nausea initially. Emmie had this issue the first couple of weeks after I brought her home but we went on car rides every day so it didn't take her long to acclimate. Good luck!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I love this forum!


----------

